# Upgrading to a 75 gallon planted



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a few questions for a new set up. I got a GREAT deal on a 75g and stand ($65)!! It looks brand new! Anyways I was planning on using caribsea eco complete. But I don't plan on using a CO2 system. So do I need the eco complete or should I just use sand. I was wondering what plants can survive without co2 being pumped in. I know some ferns and mosses but are there any others?


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I will be using a marineland 40in double led fixture as my light source, if that helps!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Most plants will grow in sand and without CO2. All root plants will definitely benefit from eco complete and all plants will benefit from CO2. If you are happy with a slower growing tank (which I prefer because of less trimming) then a root tab fertilizer once a month for heavy root plants and some liquid ferts for the others and you will do just fine.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Wakenbake said:


> Hey guys, I have a few questions for a new set up. I got a GREAT deal on a 75g and stand ($65)!! It looks brand new! Anyways I was planning on using caribsea eco complete. But I don't plan on using a CO2 system. So do I need the eco complete or should I just use sand. I was wondering what plants can survive without co2 being pumped in. I know some ferns and mosses but are there any others?


Hello Waken...

I keep larger, planted tanks too. My plants require low to moderate light, no CO2 and I use pea sized gravel on the bottom. I have Anubias nana and Anubias nangi and Cryptocoryne attached to pieces of lava rock, so there's no planting and no high end substrate required.

I like floating plants too, so there's quite a bit of Anacharis (Brazilian waterweed) and Pennywort in the tanks.

Lighting is very easy too. I have a couple of 48 inch, 6500K, T8s. They're just the florescent bulbs you get at the hardware store for a few dollars each.

Pretty simple and inexpensive. Attached is a pic of one of the tanks.

B


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Waken...
> 
> I keep larger, planted tanks too. My plants require low to moderate light, no CO2 and I use pea sized gravel on the bottom. I have Anubias nana and Anubias nangi and Cryptocoryne attached to pieces of lava rock, so there's no planting and no high end substrate required.
> 
> ...


Beautiful tank do you use ferts?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

dalfed said:


> Beautiful tank do you use ferts?


Hello dal...

Thank you! I do use liquids, but I only dose them when I do my weekly water change. I was told, if you have a reasonable fish load you don't need much extra. If you do want to use them, then dose ferts when you remove them, like when you do a water change. Apparently, the nutrients dissolve in the tank water. So, when you remove the water, you need to replace the nutrients.

So, that's when I dose.

B


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! Also the eco complete kind of looks like a dirt type substrate?? Should I put some sand over it or is it better without covering it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

many "cap" their substrates with sand.It will cause no trouble and may look nicer(personal choice).


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello Wakenbake. This link will explain what eco complete is: Eco-Complete Planted
I have it in 2 of my tanks (the black) and it grows plants pretty well without the addition of CO2. Eco has what Caribsea calls "fines" in it...very small sand like grains that will settle to the bottom creating a soil like substrate, while the larger grains will stay on the top (you can actually see the finer grains on the bottom once it settles for awhile). And yes, I'm told you can top it with sand if you like. One of the best benefits I've found using the Eco is that you don't have to rinse it at all and is wet when you receive it. I added it to my 26 gallon tank with fish already in the tank and they did not have any problems at all. I was just careful not to bury the fish! The water was cloudy for about 12 hours, but totally cleared up in about a day. Here is a picture of what it will look like: Aquarium Gallery - 6/3/2012 Updated Rescape
Click on the picture once it comes up in another tab and it will increase in size so the texture will be more visible.


----------

